# Free patterns



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.sapphiresnpurls.com/p/free-knitting-patterns.html

This site may have been posted before but here it is. If you scroll down about half a page you will find a very comprehensive list of websites that have free patterns. All of my favorites are listed there as well as some I've never visited.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thankyou. I do love freebies


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the site....will have to get back to it when I have the time to really look at it. It looks like I will find a lot there. Maybe "too" much......lol..... :lol:


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

This web site is GREAT - she also has DOZENS of stitch demonstrations on youtube. I love her!


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the patterns link!


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

WARNING

I had a problem with 2 sites in particular. I had to shut down to get out of them.

K1, P1 Keeping You in Stitches Studio 
Kertzer


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

lots to check out, thanks


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I have saved this in my links folder.


----------



## mbernardon (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the website, just what I needed!

Marie


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats a great site, thanks for the link, will take a long time to go through all thats on there. :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

donna873 said:


> WARNING
> 
> I had a problem with 2 sites in particular. I had to shut down to get out of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice.... thanks for posting.


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like a great site. I couldn't find a pattern for the scarf that is shown on the upper left of the opening page.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Great site. Thanks.

pzoe


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

This is wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Can someone please tell me how to insert a link into KP. I have tried everything I could think of, but have not been able to figure it out.

Thank you.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you for the site a lot I didn't know about


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

vershi said:


> Thanks for that, will keep an eye out for them.


my avg anti virus caught a trojan virus that came from one of these 2 sites


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

great thanks!


----------

